
“I created Steve Bannon's psychological warfare tool”: data war whistleblower - ForHackernews
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/17/data-war-whistleblower-christopher-wylie-faceook-nix-bannon-trump
======
colinng
It was very easy for me to take this personally, and become indignant. "What,
a CANADIAN took money to actively sow discord, who helped maximize the impact
of spreading lies to ruin the harmony between people and nations, for the
benefit of his very wealthy, dare I say evil, overlords???"

Complete antithesis to what I deem as "appropriate use of information
technology."

But the flip side is now he is indignant, brooding, guilty. At least he knows
he did the wrong thing. But it would take a lot of effort to undo that. Maybe
Brexit can't be undone. Maybe Trump changing the laws to promote rampant
racism, can't be undone.

Let this be a lesson to the next generation of technically inclined persons:
you can fool everyone, maybe even yourself, but is Brexit or Trump worth the
paltry crumbs that the overlords left you so they could rake in billions? Or
more simply, "are you a tool?"

There are better ways to use your ability, and countless ways to make a
living. Be mindful of what you do in earning your keep.

